# Ibanez M8M Demo...words and music...come watch!!!



## LoopQuantum (Aug 15, 2012)

I did this just now. This guitar is beyond beastly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats man! 

For those keeping track, that's now four M8M owners on just this board.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2012)

So awesome, am very jealous!


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 15, 2012)

Studio pic. She looks so "at home" in my room... droool...

I wish this was mine. A friend bought it, and said I could have it for a week before shipping it to him. I don't want to let it go. rrrrrrgggghhhh.


----------



## flexkill (Aug 15, 2012)

That things a beast!


----------



## chromaticdeath (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice guitar but they are way too expensive in Australia


----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 15, 2012)

ughhhhhh
Hngd


----------



## chromaticdeath (Aug 15, 2012)

Necropolis said:


> ughhhhhh
> Hngd


 
Too bad it isn't for him


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 16, 2012)

Sounds great!


----------



## jbard (Aug 16, 2012)

GAS is really starting to build for the M8M. HNGD!


----------



## Nag (Aug 16, 2012)

excellent demo I say.

would be a fun guitar to use... if it didn't cost 5500 &#8364;.


----------



## EvilPopsicleDog (Aug 16, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> Very nice guitar but they are way too expensive in Australia


 
They're way too expensive everywhere


----------



## Gitte (Aug 16, 2012)

EvilPopsicleDog said:


> They're way too expensive everywhere


+1


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 16, 2012)

EvilPopsicleDog said:


> They're way too expensive everywhere



 

It looks amazing. I'd kill to play one.


----------



## jbard (Aug 16, 2012)

What boggles my mind more than the price is that people are surprised by it.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 16, 2012)

jbard said:


> What boggles my mind more than the price is that people are surprised by it.



I kinda agree. 

The Vai/Satch Anniversary guitars are in this price range, and some of the Bensons have been too. 

I think, honestly, that this one has caused more sticker shock because of the average income of a Meshuggah fan. 

Don't get me wrong...I ain't rich, but the price doesn't freak me out. I will probably buy my own in the next few months. I don't mind eating pasta out of a box for a few months if necessary.  This is the ONLY 8 I've ever played that I didn't have to fight with to make sound good. I took it out of the factory box, tuned it up, and played it. 

I know most of this has to do with the unprecedentedly long scale (29.4"), and the Lundgren...and to that end, you can have Strictly7 build you an 8 with similar specs for a LOT cheaper....I know Paul and Ola from my DAR endorsement days. (Don't get me started on that LOL)

I've played the RGA8, RG2228, and a bunch of Schecter 8s.... the ONLY one that didn't require a nut filing and a "bridge cable" on the F# was the Schecter C8EX...as it's a 28" scale. The Peavey PXD Devin7 I have is a 28" 7 string, and is also really good at getting this low, but the nut needed widening for a bigger string, IMO. 

Why more of these 8 string builders aren't doing long scales is beyond me. All of the cheap ibbys/schecters/LTDs are, for the most part, 25.5 and 26.5. That is simply not long enough!!!!


TL/DR version: This guitar is amazing, unique, and phenomenal.


----------



## oniduder (Aug 16, 2012)

jelly, GAS, jelly, 

in that order


----------



## Maggai (Aug 16, 2012)

The guitar really looks and sounds awesome. Also, sweet studio set up you have there.


----------



## ibanice (Aug 16, 2012)

Jealousy can't describe how I fell right now. How the hell could you afford that? 

Oh and btw: congrats with dat BEEEAAASSSTT!!! and the tunes are nice too.


----------



## kruneh (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for sharing.
Your friend is very generous, gotta be sad when shipping day comes.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 16, 2012)

ITT: Sexy guitar and people who don't know how to read whole threads.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 16, 2012)

kruneh said:


> Awesome, thanks for sharing.
> Your friend is very generous, gotta be sad when shipping day comes.



Nah... I have a mess of fiddles. 

8's are stupidly fun, but I can't see myself playing them that often. I get into that range with my downtuned 7s. Still, I'm sure gas will get the best of me within the next few months, and I'll cave. 


That said, I feel really lucky to have it for a week, and intend to play the piss out of it!!!!


----------



## Brill (Aug 16, 2012)

How many babys have you crushed with this? Love it! have fun with it.


----------



## galca002 (Aug 16, 2012)

LoopQuantum said:


> 8's are stupidly fun, but I can't see myself playing them that often. !



It's the only thing keeping me from buying one!


----------



## da771 (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats MAN !!!!


----------



## da771 (Aug 17, 2012)

GAS !!!! DI clip share ?


----------



## jarnozz (Aug 17, 2012)

looks amazing and sounds nice! I have only one word for this guitar... Overpriced.. to bad xD It´s a great axe


----------



## bob123 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes. But will it djent?


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 17, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Yes. But will it djent?




LOL. Did you see the end of the video?


----------



## bob123 (Aug 17, 2012)

LoopQuantum said:


> LOL. Did you see the end of the video?




You should calibrate your sarcasm meter 

It was a cool review though, I enjoyed it.


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 17, 2012)

bob123 said:


> You should calibrate your sarcasm meter
> 
> It was a cool review though, I enjoyed it.



 

I got the djoke.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2012)

chromaticdeath said:


> Very nice guitar but they are way too expensive in Australia





Nagash said:


> excellent demo I say.
> 
> would be a fun guitar to use... if it didn't cost 5500 .





EvilPopsicleDog said:


> They're way too expensive everywhere





Gitte said:


> +1





jarnozz said:


> looks amazing and sounds nice! I have only one word for this guitar... Overpriced.. to bad xD It´s a great axe



 

*We have an entire thread for bitching about the price, go there and leave threads like this, and especially NGDs, alone. 
*


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gah, you live so close too! damn you sweetwater employees!


----------



## LoopQuantum (Aug 17, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Gah, you live so close too! damn you sweetwater employees!


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 17, 2012)

jarnozz said:


> looks amazing and sounds nice! I have only one word for this guitar... Overpriced.. to bad xD It´s a great axe



I don't see how it is overpriced? There are a lot of other guitars out there in this price range....


That's an amazing guitar! Would loooove to get DI track


----------



## jsl2h90 (Aug 17, 2012)

LoopQuantum said:


> I did this just now. This guitar is beyond beastly.



you should upload that rhythm tone on axe-change... me wants....
Guitar looks awesome, congrats man. Very nice home studio setup as well.


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think I would punch a baby to play one. Literally. What I want to know is if it has that 'long lasting' feel to it. Like, is it just cool and does neat stuff but would get bored of that, or is it a guitar that will sit in your rig and setup for years and years. Important thing to me when purchasing guitars.


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 13, 2013)

I wish I could afford one of those things.


----------



## Rook (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow necrobump.

Since this thread is awake, OP what gauge is your low (F?) string?


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 13, 2013)

@LoopQuantum The body looks *beyond* thick too. How much does that thing weigh? It looks *way* thicker than your standard RG shape, is it?


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 13, 2013)

BusinessMan said:


> I wish I could afford one of those things.



You're a business man, you should be able to afford *several*!


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 13, 2013)

Bigredjm15 said:


> I think I would punch a baby to play one. Literally. What I want to know is if it has that 'long lasting' feel to it. Like, is it just cool and does neat stuff but would get bored of that, or is it a guitar that will sit in your rig and setup for years and years. Important thing to me when purchasing guitars.



I feel like it is. Just by looking at it. I mean, it's no surprise that if you're _really_ that into this guitar, then you're probably a fan of Meshuggah. Look at them, they've had these for years and they love 'em.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 14, 2013)

My midget hands have a hard time with 26.5 scale length, I can't even imagine 29.5. Unbelievably sick guitar however. Sugi = pure and utter win.


----------



## kruneh (Feb 14, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> @LoopQuantum The body looks *beyond* thick too. How much does that thing weigh? It looks *way* thicker than your standard RG shape, is it?



Mine is 3,8 kilograms, not to bad I think, and I even prefer light guitars.
I think someone said this before, but it feels so alive, so responsive, pretty much everything is fun on these.
People tend to say they´re a one trick pony, but that changes when you try one.
Suprisingly easy to adapt to, very comfortable neck, feels very solid overall, with tons of sustain.
I guess the added mass of an 8 string, the extra strings, the scale, all this adds to the character, it´s just so fun playing it.
It stays with me, but I don´t really practice that ss.org "monthly buy/sell" thing anyway.

@Rook: It has a .074 from factory if I´m not wrong.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 14, 2013)

It's a regular RG shape i'm pretty sure, specifically the 8 string RG shape. The completely flat black finish tends to make things look different.


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 14, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> The body looks *beyond* thick too. How much does that thing weigh? It looks *way* thicker than your standard RG shape, is it?


You noticed the video was warped?


----------



## yellow (Feb 14, 2013)

im sure this has been asked, but I don't wanna search through the megathread so ill just ask here:

why is there no neck pickup? (and while im at it, what does it mean to "djent" when someone asked, "but does it djent?" and someone replied "did you see the end of the video?", I know I know, again, but I still don't know what djent means)


----------



## sear (Feb 14, 2013)

$3000 for a black Ibanez guitar with one pickup. Fuck the world.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 14, 2013)

yellow said:


> im sure this has been asked, but I don't wanna search through the megathread so ill just ask here:
> 
> why is there no neck pickup? (and while im at it, what does it mean to "djent" when someone asked, "but does it djent?" and someone replied "did you see the end of the video?", I know I know, again, but I still don't know what djent means)


It's a Signature Guitar, meshuggah does not use neck pickups in there 8 strings. 

As for djent... Let me google that for you. 


sear said:


> $3000 for a black Ibanez guitar with one pickup. Fuck the world.


As stated above, we already have a thread bitching about the price, and it's actually $6k, cry more.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2013)

LoopQuantum said:


> I wish this was mine. A friend bought it, and said I could have it for a week before shipping it to him. I don't want to let it go. rrrrrrgggghhhh.





Puff Daddy or Diddy or whatever he calls himself said:


> Maybe my friends, could get w/ yo friends and we can be friends...



I really need some friends like yours, man.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 14, 2013)

sear said:


> $3000 for a black Ibanez guitar with one pickup. Fuck the world.



Made by Sugi.


----------



## yellow (Feb 14, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> It's a Signature Guitar, meshuggah does not use neck pickups in there 8 strings.


 
oh ok, that makes sense then. It completely went over my head that its a signature guitar + the fact that they don't use neck pickups. really like never? they don't play leads at all, ever?


----------



## kruneh (Feb 14, 2013)

yellow said:


> they don't play leads at all, ever?



Yes they do, but they have these special built lead guitars that a midget hands them whenever they come to a solo section.
No one really knows much about these guitars, but they must be very special lead guitars for sure.


----------



## OmegaDoyle (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a simple Meshuggah lead


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 14, 2013)

yellow said:


> oh ok, that makes sense then. It completely went over my head that its a signature guitar + the fact that they don't use neck pickups. really like never? they don't play leads at all, ever?


I can't tell if you're trolling or not at this point. You don't need a neck pickup to solo dude.

solo;
Playthrough: Meshuggah "Do Not Look Down", Toontrack version - YouTube


----------



## yellow (Feb 14, 2013)

what is it with this place and trolls? im asking a question about something i dont know much about to people who know more than me...simple

and idk anyone who uses a bridge pickup for solos or leads, but now that i see an example of their "lead/solos" i understand why they dont need a neck pickup, its more of an interlude to me, but thats just imho


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 14, 2013)

yellow said:


> what is it with this place and trolls? im asking a question about something i dont know much about to people who know more than me...simple
> 
> and idk anyone who uses a bridge pickup for solos or leads, but now that i see an example of their "lead/solos" i understand why they dont need a neck pickup, its more of an interlude to me, but thats just imho








Plenty of people use only the bridge pickup. 


Now, I'm going to smash my head into a wall until I knock myself unconcious and by time I wake up hopefully this thread is gone.


----------



## Viginez (Feb 14, 2013)

yellow said:


> and idk anyone who uses a bridge pickup for solos or leads, but now that i see an example of their "lead/solos" i understand why they dont need a neck pickup


another example


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 14, 2013)

@yellow: I recorded a lead tone comparison clip between my bridge and neck pickup a while ago and honestly like the tone of the bridge pickup better for that certain part.

https://soundcloud.com/mouldermasters/rg7davslf


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 14, 2013)

@yellow - I use both my pickups for solos and leads. It just depends on what I need for the note or phrase I'm currently playing.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 14, 2013)

Meshuggah actually recorded most of the lead work on Koloss with 6-string guitars. They each (even Jens) have quite a few 6-string guitars from various brands that they use on some of the recordings on their albums.


EDIT: am I the only one that would *love* to see their custom Iceman 8's go into production as well? That would have been a sweet NAMM '13 surprise along with the Abasi sig. (Which is the most beautiful 8-string production model I've ever seen btw)


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 14, 2013)

Just curious, how far can you bend the high-E string? Half step? Whole step? More?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 14, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> Just curious, how far can you bend the high-E string? Half step? Whole step? More?


If it's like an Agile, you can bend it just as high, you just need man-fingers.


----------



## yellow (Feb 14, 2013)

shitsøn;3414122 said:


> @yellow: I recorded a lead tone comparison clip between my bridge and neck pickup a while ago and honestly like the tone of the bridge pickup better for that certain part.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/mouldermasters/rg7davslf


 
thanks for takin the time to do that man

ok cool, I mean, if that's what u guys do, awesome, im not knockin it in anyway at all I hope you know...., I just always swtich to the neck for leads and solos and as far as I know, all the shredders ive looked up to as I was growing up do as well, so I thought it was common practice to go from the shrill brightness of the bridge for clarity on the low end during rhythm work to the scooped mids of the neck for softer, rounder leads and soloing

(RIP Chuck, "let the metal flow")


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 14, 2013)

BlindingLight7 said:


> If it's like an Agile, you can bend it just as high, you just need man-fingers.



I saw Meshuggah the other night and their pinky fingers were man fingers I think the other ones are troll or perhaps orc fingers.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok, for anyone questioning Meshuggah's lead abilities: 
Meshuggah - New Millenium Cyanide Christ [Alive DVD] - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=izYxx8LO-4w#t=162s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=f1hmI4eqzps#t=283s

These links lead directly to the relevant times in each video.


----------



## isispelican (Feb 15, 2013)

maybe irrelevant but allan holdsworth has one of the sweetest lead tones and he always uses the bridge pup, just saying


----------



## yellow (Feb 15, 2013)

i wanna play one of these to try out now



isispelican said:


> maybe irrelevant but allan holdsworth has one of the sweetest lead tones and he always uses the bridge pup, just saying


 
yeah man but that's cuz hes a legato player for the most part, then you kinda need the bridges extra punch I think, does anyone else find any truth to this conclusion?



MF_Kitten said:


> Ok, for anyone questioning Meshuggah's lead abilities


 
thank you for showing us this too, not bad at all, def potential. yeah its also more legato based attack than a speed/alternative picking attack so the bridge does make more sense again. I wasn't knocking meshuggah, Im just not familiar with the scope of their work, just a few songs here and there. I think they are innovators in terms of tone and the advancement of math metal


----------



## Rook (Feb 15, 2013)

I really frickin want an M8M in a way that I will never buy one because it will ruin how much i want one.


----------



## linchpin (Feb 15, 2013)

At first $6000 is a lot of money but then I always think of what everyday folks spend when it comes to that amount or even more... strange how it's ok to buy a car or motorcycle that cost 10 grand but when it comes to guitars it perceived as ridiculous by people... If I had that kind of money, I'd get it in a heart beat.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 15, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> Meshuggah actually recorded most of the lead work on Koloss with 6-string guitars.



When you say lead do you mean solos? It's hard to imagine them using 6-strings for anything but solo work and maybe some upper range clean stuff.


----------



## Draceius (Feb 15, 2013)

sevenstringj said:


> When you say lead do you mean solos? It's hard to imagine them using 6-strings for anything but solo work and maybe some upper range clean stuff.



I think this has been covered in the megathread, but a few of their songs are played on 6 string as well, like on Koloss, "the demons name is surveillance" was recorded and played on a 6


----------



## viesczy (Feb 15, 2013)

1 pickup guitars are like a woman w/o a vag to me. Yes the bridge p-up is great for single note runs and crunchy rhythm, but SUCKS for arpeggio work. Extended arps require that velvety tone of a quality neck p-up IMO.

YMMV

Derek


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 15, 2013)

viesczy said:


> 1 pickup guitars are like a woman w/o a vag to me. Yes the bridge p-up is great for single note runs and crunchy rhythm, but SUCKS for arpeggio work. Extended arps require that velvety tone of a quality neck p-up IMO.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> Derek



Agreed with this.
And also, I like the aesthetic property of having both pickups.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 16, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> Agreed with this.
> And also, I like the aesthetic property of having both pickups.



I'm the complete opposite, lol. I LOVE when a guitar has only one pickup. It gives it such a simplistic look. This is all function aside, though. regardless of what it sounds like, I prefer the look of a single bridge pup.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 16, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> I'm the complete opposite, lol. I LOVE when a guitar has only one pickup. It gives it such a simplistic look. This is all function aside, though. regardless of what it sounds like, I prefer the look of a single bridge pup.



Ah, to each his own. 
There are exceptions, like Meshuggah's guitars look nice to me with one pickup. But I generally don't like 6's with one pickup, ERGs tend to look better with just the bridge pup IMO.


----------

